# ASUS M4A79XTD EVO Phenom II X6 compatible



## rockleez (Apr 28, 2010)

I have the asus M4A79XTD EVO with the latest 2001 bios, but does anyone know if asus will bring out a new bios to support the new AMD Phenom II x6 cpus?


http://event.asus.com/mb/2010/m4_6cores/

On that link it shows all the asus mobos that support the CPU, but as you can see that mobo isn't on the list, asus has given bios updates for the lower chipsets like the 785G where my mobo is the 790x, does anyone know why? 

 Thank you.


----------



## rockleez (Apr 28, 2010)

anyoneee?


----------



## Rapidfire48 (Apr 28, 2010)

It is early but the last bios update was on 4/2/2010 and chip was just released 2 days ago . I would hope so considering it is an AM3 board but I would wait and see.


----------



## erocker (Apr 28, 2010)

I can find nothing that says they are supported with that mobo. I'm not sure what the difference is between 790X and 790FX considering they both use the 750 SB. Bios 2001, I would think, is too old to be considered a hexacore bios. As of right now it looks like no.

This is the complete list:

http://event.asus.com/mb/2010/m4_6cores/


----------



## Loosenut (Apr 28, 2010)

I have the same mobo, Like you I'll wait and hope for a bios revision


----------



## rockleez (Apr 28, 2010)

mann that sucks........


----------



## Apokalipse (Apr 30, 2010)

I also have an M4A79XTD Evo motherboard, and intend to get an X6 within a few days, and a new board later on when I have more money.
So, instead of waiting for Asus to add support, I decided to add support for it myself
M4A79XTD EVO 2001 patched BIOS

Basically I just took a Crosshair IV Formula BIOS, extracted the latest CPU support data, and added it to the M4A79XTD EVO BIOS - there's an entry for each update of CPU support, so I didn't have to remove/replace the existing ones. Only added the latest one.


----------



## Rauelius (May 1, 2010)

ASUS M4A79XTD EVO AM3 AMD 790X ATX AMD Motherboard

Review in question is:


Phenom II X6 1055T Compatible! Bios 2001

    white Reviewed By: Bobby on 4/30/2010
    Rating + 4 
    Tech Level Tech Level: high - Ownership: 1 month to 1 year

    Pros: I've had this board since September of '09. GREAT motherboard and no issues at all. Just yesterday I popped in my new 1055T Phenom II x6 processor and she booted right up! This was with the latest bios.
    Cons: HOWEVER overclocking this processor has some issues currently as you cannot turn of turbo in bios which cause serious stability issues for it. Needs a more mature x6 bios. I once saw over 5GHz in windows very briefly with vcore upwards of 1.6+!!! which is NOT GOOD! ASUS needs to give you the option to disable that feature or else you won't be able to stably overclock the x6 processor.
    Other Thoughts: Other than immature bios for x6 processor, this motherboard has been rock solid. Unlocked cores for my other chips and has been a great overclocker.

    Did you find this review helpful? Yes No
    Thanks for the valuable feedback you provided!

    white Reviewed By: DanKnox on 4/28/2010
    Rating + 5 
    Tech Level Tech Level: average - Ownership: 1 month to 1 year
    This user purchased this item from Newegg

    Pros: No problems with the lay out of the board, Plenty of expansion opportunities, Seems to work great!
    Cons: No on board VGA, delayed my initial tests unitl I recieved my Graphics card but not a big deal. 


BTW, I joined just to let my fellow Asus M4a79xtd owners know....lookin to get a 1090T now!
Woo hoo!


----------



## vigor07 (May 1, 2010)

Hi, Dear recently i'm facing a big problem with my pc. I'm using 965BE , ASUS M4A79T Deluxe . The problem is that when i start my pc my stock cpu cooler's fan is spinning at 7000rpm , but i didn't any work at my pc but it shows 40% cpu uses when i open my browse it's going at 60 % uses .
I'm afraid of . What i've to do now ? do i setup my OS again? this problem happened since 3-4 month ago .
Do anyone know anything about it ?


----------



## mastrdrver (May 1, 2010)

Have you tried browsing the XS forum to see if there is a beta available? I know with my Gigabyte 790FXT-UD5P they don't list a bios for the X6 but one is listed over in the XS thread for the board.


----------



## Rauelius (May 1, 2010)

Ummm....unrelated to the OP, but my OCZ Vendetta also goes up to 100% at boot. I installed AMD Overdrive and was able to set the FAN to automatic which had it run nice and quiet now.

On a side not, will wait for next bios update before upgrading to the 1090T...heck by then there might be a 1095T @ 3.3Ghz w/3.8 Ghz Turbo....one can dream right?


----------



## rockleez (May 1, 2010)

Apokalipse said:


> I also have an M4A79XTD Evo motherboard, and intend to get an X6 within a few days, and a new board later on when I have more money.
> So, instead of waiting for Asus to add support, I decided to add support for it myself
> M4A79XTD EVO 2001 patched BIOS
> 
> Basically I just took a Crosshair IV Formula BIOS, extracted the latest CPU support data, and added it to the M4A79XTD EVO BIOS - there's an entry for each update of CPU support, so I didn't have to remove/replace the existing ones. Only added the latest one.



Well i'm already using the original 2001 bios, would it work if i just went into bios and update it to the patched one again?


----------



## guyz92 (May 2, 2010)

it take time for BIOS update.
Asus will make the best BIOS so that it does not spoil their own name.
just wait for AGESA 3.7.0.0 update, it should run the CPU correctly.
140w TDP certified motherboard should work.

My Gigabyte motherboard is made since 2008-july. Till now Gigabyte still providing BIOS update to support future CPU.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 2, 2010)

They better bloody support them, its only a 10 month old board and its not exactly a budget board either still costing around the £80-£90 mark now, if they dont release official support for the x6's I wont be buying another Asus board, and I have used Asus solid for 2-3 years exclusively!


----------



## ana (May 12, 2010)

I have this exact board (M4A79XTD EVO) and a AMD Phenom II 1090T BE.

I can tell you it "sort of works". However, I cannot change anything in BIOS except HT/FSB, that is the ONLY setting regarding CPU (memory settings and NB settings seems to work) that gets saved.

So any attempt to change multipel in the BIOS will not have any effect (at least for me). Changing the HT Bus speed is difficult since it will always boot up in x16 (default multi) mode.

There is also no settings for "Turbo Core" in the BIOS. 

I am overclocking through "AMD Overdrive" which has good settings but is pretty tedious to work with. I am really hoping a better BIOS will come out but I have lost faith in ASUS lately...

My best stable OC so far through AMD Overdrive is 222x18.5=4107MHz with ~1.6vcore! This is with pretty decent Water Cooling gear (on CPU only) so I am not very happy with those result of course. I am not sure of the BIOS is the problem or if the mobo just isnt good enough for higher clocks. I could also have been unlucky with the cpu of course.

Just thought I'd let everyone know my experiences with this cpu and this mobo!


----------



## Magikherbs (Jul 24, 2010)

vigor07 said:


> Hi, Dear recently i'm facing a big problem with my pc. I'm using 965BE , ASUS M4A79T Deluxe . The problem is that when i start my pc my stock cpu cooler's fan is spinning at 7000rpm , but i didn't any work at my pc but it shows 40% cpu uses when i open my browse it's going at 60 % uses .
> I'm afraid of . What i've to do now ? do i setup my OS again? this problem happened since 3-4 month ago .
> Do anyone know anything about it ?



Hi and lots of people have the same problem. Some/many Amd HSF's have a heat sensor EXPOSED, which makes it overly sensitive. My other HSF has the sensor hidden under the fan(made by Foxconn) and never gets over 3000 rpm. Soo quiet. 
Check and see if you have any heat issues like bad circulation and/or with your CPU or GPU.
I had all three on mine, fan made by Delta Electronics, and would rev up to 6000+rpm and could not be tamed lol.
Now, with my thermal issues solved, I still need to set Qfan to 'silent', and had to add a 120mm side intake, to keep the rpm's down. The replacement HSF Amd sent me has an exposed sensor also, btw. :rockout


----------



## erocker (Jul 24, 2010)

There are no thermal sensors in the HSF. The speed is controlled by the bios that reads the on die thermal sensor or CPU socket temperature.


----------



## Magikherbs (Jul 24, 2010)

erocker said:


> There are no thermal sensors in the HSF. The speed is controlled by the bios that reads the on die thermal sensor or CPU socket temperature.



The sensor is built into the fan and regulates fan speed only. It does not give a temp reading. The fan on my new HSF is made by AVC. Its sensor is much smaller and has a blue plastic coating over it, which may explain why it does not go out of control.


----------

